# WD My Passport Air 1TB ne monte plus



## BS0D (17 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Ce matin j’ai branché mon HD externe WD My Passport Air 1TB et j'ai lancé une série, quand le HD a planté en plein milieu sans raison apparente.

Maintenant il ne se monte plus dans le Finder, et il est invisible dans Disk Utility. J’ai essayé Data Rescue 4 et Stellar Phoenix Recovery — en vain.

Il a été débranché 2 fois par accident sans être éjecté hier, mais ça n’avait pas posé de problème jusque-là. Je présume que c'est ça qui l'a fait flancher, mais d'habitude il réapparaît dans ut. de disque, je répare et hop, c'est reparti...

J’ai 300Go de vidéos et de photos de voyage que je ne veux absolument pas perdre. Je suis actuellement en Bolivie donc pas de magasin à disposition pour me venir en aide…

Que puis-je faire pour qu'il réapparaisse dans utilitaire de disque afin de le réparer?

Merci!


----------



## Sannin_WD (18 Juin 2015)

Bonjour BS0D,

Il est vrai que parfois retirer un DD sans utiliser l'option permettant de l'éjecter en toute sécurité risque d'abîmer le système de fichiers, d'où entraîner des soucis pareils. Néanmoins il me paraît judicieux de faire quelques contrôles préliminaires. Qu'en penses-tu ? 

Entends-tu le DD tourner ? Emet-il des bruits et des vibrations provenant d'un fonctionnement normal ? Je te suggère de contrôler Informations système du MAC : cette rubrique indique si le DD externe est détecté physiquement par le MAC. Le cheminment à effectuer pour y arriver est : Pomme (dans le coin supérieur gauche) > A propos de > Plus d'infos > Informations système > USB (à gauche au-dessous de la catégorie Matériel). Si le DDE n'y apparaît pas n'hésite pas à le connecter à un autre MAC pour savoir d'où vient le souci. Te serait-il possible de le connecter à une autre machine (Windows ou MAC) ? Cela pourrait nous permettre de faire tes tests croisés et poursuivre les résultats.

@BS0D, est-ce que le câble USB est bon ? N'hésite pas à le vérifier pour éliminer toute piste possible …

As-tu essayé la commande via diskutil ? Bémol : il faut faire attention à ce qu'on lance via diskutil parce que les commandes incorrectes y saisies font preuve de leur sens de l'humour imprévisible et causent des cauchemars au système d'exploitation.

Si tu décides d'y jeter un coup d'oeil : Application > Utilities > Terminal. Ensuite : diskutil list pour voir la liste des disques connectés au MAC (montés et démontés) et toutes leurs partitions respectives. Ton DDE y apparaît-il ? A partir de cette liste tu prendras l'identifiant du DD en question : disk2, par exemple. Ensuite, si le DDE est disk2 : diskutil mountDisk /dev/disk2 . Cela fera le volume monté visible à nouveau dans le Finder. Vois-tu le DD y apparaître ?

Pour ce qui est de la récupération des données (si le DD est physiquement détecté par ton MAC), la première chose qui me vient à l'esprit c'est de tenter d'accéder au contenu du disque dur via un Linux Live CD. En effet il y aurait aussi des solutions alternatives telles que des logiciels tiers et une recherche sur ce Forum te donnera de bonnes idées sur ce sujet 

Fais moi savoir la suite, stp, et A+


----------



## Franz59 (18 Juin 2015)

Bonjour
J'ai déjà eu ce problème avec les WD my Passeport
Pour faire simple, il s'agit d'une sorte d'obsolescence programmée !
La carte logique du DD se bloque au bout d'environ 50000 accès disque



C'est très difficile de se procurer un autre modèle de carte, strictement identique à l'oiginale (j'ai eu 3 échecs)
Jamais pu récupérer quoique se soit sous Mac (data rescue, disk util, Stellar, etc...)
Pas plus de succès sous Windows et Linux
Restent les spécialiste de récup, hors de prix (500 à 1000 € selon cas)


----------



## BS0D (18 Juin 2015)

Merci pour vos réponses. J'ai testé le _diskutil list_, en vain, il n'apparait pas.
Pour info, il ne tourne pas du tout, il ne fait aucun bruit (parfois il bipe quand je le branche, parfois non).

Le DD est détecté dans Informations Système > USB (désolé, j'ai oublié de le préciser dans mon post).

Je n'ai pas moyen de tester un autre cable USB, c'est des cables particuliers chez WD et ici en Bolivie, je doute pouvoir en trouver un similaire en "pièce détachée". Il est formaté pour Mac par défaut, je vais tenter de le brancher sur le Mac d'une amie voyageuse qui est dans mon auberge, mais je doute qu'il se passe quoi que ce soit...

L'option Linux Live CD n'est pas envisageable, j'ai un MBA 11", donc pas de lecteur de disque, et internet ici en bolivie c'est pas la panacée donc pour télécharger quoi que ce soit c'est la galère!


Cela dit: j'ai trouvé une boite ici sur La Paz qui a l'air professionnelle (http://www.yanapticorp.com/e1576f172c3b126ae7a6026e8995da85?id=1) pour faire de la recup de données, je vais aller les voir et j'espère que ça va pas me couter un bras...


----------



## BS0D (18 Juin 2015)

Sans vouloir m'auto-rassurer (enfin, un peu quand meme), quel est le pourcentage de récupération de donnée réussie? Il y'a t-il plus de chance que je puisse tout récupérer que le contraire? Je n'ai jamais eu à faire ça, du coup je n'y connais pas grand chose.

Et si j'attends de rentrer en france pour donner mon DD à un professionnel, il sera trop tard (pas avant la fin de l'année certainement)?

J'ai 6 mois de vidéos et photos de voyage, j'avoue que j'ai vraiment la mort à l'idée de tout perdre... 
Une chose est sûre, WD plus jamais. C'est le 3è qui me fait défaut au bout de 6 mois ces dernières années, ça commence à bien faire.


----------



## Franz59 (18 Juin 2015)

Bonsoir
En salle "blanche", avec de vrais pro, les chances de récupération sont très proches de 100%
Les plateaux du disque sont indemmes, seule l'électronique à flanchée
On peu donc théoriquement, récupérer tout, secteur par secteur
Reste le prix (sûrement bien moins cher en Bolivie/France)
Ici c'est environ 1€ par Mo de donnée récupérée, alors 1 To...

NB: si le disque (défaiilant) est conservé dans de bonnes conditions (poussière/chaleur/humidité), le délai de conservation est assez long (plusieurs mois, voire années)? Plus les fichiers sont "gros", meilleures sont les chances de récupération.


----------



## BS0D (19 Juin 2015)

1€ par Mo ??? 

J'ai environ 300Go de données... sûrement pas à ce prix-là, je préfère refaire tout mon voyage de A à Z et refaire les vidéos ça me coutera 1000 fois moins cher, même sans bosser pendant 1 an! faut qu'ils desserrent la ficelle du string les mecs 

Je vais me motiver à faire faire un devis ici à ce moment-là, c'est assez dissuasif cette histoire.

Bref, merci pour tes réponses Franz !


----------



## Franz59 (19 Juin 2015)

Oups !
1€ par Go plutôt... Mais c'est encore beaucoup


----------



## BS0D (19 Juin 2015)

Haha, tu m'as fait une grosse frayeur! ça parait plus légitime tout de suite


----------



## BS0D (29 Juin 2015)

Hello à tous,

Donc je suis allé voir cette boite à La Paz. Ils ne garantissent aucun succès, mais m'ont demandé d'acheter un disque dur similaire, avec un numéro de série et de DCM similaire, soit les propriétés suivantes :


Marca:WESTERN DIGITAL SLIM
Familia: SLIM
Modelo: WD10SMCW
Capacidad: 1 TB
DCM: HBVJBBC (Debe de ser igual hasta el 6to digito por lo menos )
Fecha de fabricación: 23/DIC/2013 (Lo más cercano posible)
Lugar: Malaysia


Ma question est, je veux bien mais comment je trouve un DD de la même marque de fabrication, au meme endroit (malaisie) et à la meme date?? J'ai pas moyen de vérifier ça si j'achète en ligne si?

Vous pourriez m'aider à tout hasard?
Merci!


----------



## Franz59 (2 Juillet 2015)

BS0D a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> Donc je suis allé voir cette boite à La Paz. Ils ne garantissent aucun succès, mais m'ont demandé d'acheter un disque dur similaire, avec un numéro de série et de DCM similaire, soit les propriétés suivantes :
> 
> ...



Bonjour

J'ai effectué la même démarche il y a 6 mois pour le même problème
C'est quasi impossible de retrouvé un DD similaire avec la même carte électronique
J'en avais trouvé deux (sur le net) en Floride et en Afrique du sud avec les même n°, dates, etc... Ca n'a pas marché
49 $ à la poubelle... 
Bonne chance tout de même


----------



## Sannin_WD (2 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour BS0D,

J'avoue que des situations pareilles nous mettent souvent en échec et mat. Néanmoins j'aimerais prêter attention au fait que les nombreux changements de micrologiciel pour chaque modèle de DD rendent très difficile de trouver un circuit imprimé ayant le même micrologiciel que celui du disque défaillant.

Des risques existent toujours et il n'y a pas de garantie à 100% que cela marchera (tout comme @Franz59 le mentionne) ... de plus les endommagements éventuels qu'une manipulation mécanique pareille (techniquement possible mais exigeant une certaine expertise – toujours sans garantie de réussite) entraînerait pourraient happer le DD (d'où tout ce qu'il garde) d'un coup de lame. Dans cette ligne de pensée je laisse ici l'URL vers un article qui serait utile : http://products.wdc.com/support/kb.ashx?id=VGVF0V .

A+


----------



## BS0D (22 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour @Sannin_WD,

Merci pour ces précisions. 

En désespoir de cause, j'ai décidé tout de même de tenter le coup dès que possible et de trouver un DD similaire en tous points.
La boite de data recovery (en Bolivie) m'a dit que c'était tout à fait possible, donc je surfe sur amazon.com pour trouver un disque dur pareil.

Je me disais que si j'avais moyen de contacter le vendeur, et de lui expliquer la situation, peut-être qu'il pourrait me venir en aide et dénicher le même modèle/année/etc... Savez-vous s'il y a moyen d'écrire au vendeur directement? Je ne trouve pas comment faire sur amazon.com.

Sinon, peut être qu'en contactant l'un des partenaires de data recovery recommandés par WD (ils ont une liste sur leur site par pays) eux seraient à même de s'occuper de ça?


----------



## Sannin_WD (23 Juillet 2015)

Salut @BS0D et merci pour ton retour d'infos 

Si je ne me trompe pas il y avait dans la section « Help & Customer Service » de la boutique en ligne un article décrivant la procédure à suivre pour se mettre en contact avec les vendeurs. Tu pourrais lancer une recherche via des mots clés (en français aussi bien qu'en anglais) pour retrouver des infos utiles.

En ce qui concerne les partenaires WD de data recovery, bonne idée de recevoir leur avis. Voici la liste du site WD : http://products.wdc.com/support/kb.ashx?id=u5D4LI

Je croise les doigts


----------



## throde (27 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour à vous ! 
Je m'excuse par avance si je déterre un peu ce sujet, et si la/les réponses à ma question sont déjà présente ici, c'est que je ne les ai pas forcement comprises. 
Donc meme tarif meme punition que notre ami BS0D, meme matériel WD passeport 1To qui depuis 2 jours ne fonctionne plus.. 
Lorsque je le branche il émet le bop lumineux régulier (donc LED alimentée) mais aucunes vibrations/sons donc le disque ne semble pas tourner. 
Donc mon WD est il définitivement mort ou non ? 

Merci à vous !


----------



## throde (4 Août 2015)

Bonjour, 

Aucunes idées/réponses ? 

Merci


----------



## Sannin_WD (10 Août 2015)

Salut throde 

Désolé pour le retard de ma réponse mais je n'étais pas dans ces lieux …

En effet si le disque ne semble pas même tourner il serait difficile de faire grande chose. @throde, te serait-il possible de jeter un coup d'oeil à mon message du 18 juin ici http://forums.macg.co/threads/wd-my-passport-air-1tb-ne-monte-plus.1266956/#post-12901172 et de faire les tests suggérés, si tu auras le temps.

A ta place je tenterais aussi de connecter un autre DDE (ayant un format pris en charge par MAC OS) à la machine pour éliminer toute piste possible … Il est un peu tôt de prononcer la peine de mort. Essayons de mette en oeuvre les suggestions et on verra après quelle est l'image qui se dessine  Les résultats des tests nous indiqueront la bonne démarche et nous soufflont la réponse .

Je tiens le sujet à l'oeil 

A+


----------

